# easy fix hoppfully



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

last weekend i started my car and noticed the the brake light and the battery light stayed on for a couple of miles then turned off. it happened all week well today leaving work it had trouble starting but did . going home the rpm started jumping . then the speedometer went to zero the airbag light came on, but the car was still running. then it sounded like missing cylinders . so i pulled to the side of the road. once i was on the shoulder i was reaving it and nothing the car was running but would not reave it was idealing funny but that was it so i turned it off and as i started it again it woulkd not start ............. so heres starts my problem......... last month i changed my belts was thinking i could of put on to tight. my alternater i put on last year . think it isn't the battery becouse i have jucie still .........
help please


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

hey i finally had the time to go thru the engine and fixed the problem for 4.00 bucks when i replaced the alternater the only one he had was for a 93 which is the same altenator just where the red rubber gromet is on the positive cable was i had to make A little midification which was file down the plastic a little so the wire would go on smooth , well after awile the metle end of the wire kept hitting the cassing of the alternater so over time was creating a circut or a little arck adding to that problem i would clean the engine of with a hose i would cover the the whole electrical system with plastic but water still found it's way up the wire and corroded it , i bought a new connection and rubber washers so it would sit higher off the cassingof the alternater. everything is fine .......... but i was so scared i looked at the ecm to see if it was a deeper problem and it came up 0505, which means no recorded problems ..
thanks for all the email


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Well that's great that you got it all worked out.


----------

